# Purple Tansy/Phacelia Tansy



## Diamond Hunter (Jan 17, 2016)

Im wanting to grow a bit of this,will it grow in Middle Tennessee?When is the best time to plant in the spring?I read where it said 3lbs per acre.


----------



## Diamond Hunter (Jan 17, 2016)

OK,I looked at this,it grows well in all areas.Now,question,does this impart a strange flavor on the honey?


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm not sure about the strange flavor honey.
Will assume that the honey is a mixture of other nectar unless you
collect from these exclusively. Going through the summer dearth is no fun
every year so will grow some this year to see. As soon as the temp is up and
no more frost is the best time to plant them as with other frost sensitive plants as well.
Try the spider cleome as well.


----------

